

Facebook Is The New Nielsen Family - rblion
http://www.fastcompany.com/1771291/could-nielsen-s-new-measurement-system-finally-prove-the-worth-of-online-advertising

======
mrmaddog
First was the introduction of Like/Share/Recommend buttons for third party web
sites. Now Facebook is providing a data engine for third party ads. It seems
clear that the next step is for Facebok to become an ad provider for external
networks.

I think this new deal is a pretty smart way for them to test the waters with
regard to privacy + third party ads.

